# Jeep Plow On Front, Pull Plow On Rear



## 32vld

I have heard second hand info of people running Wrangler's with a front plow and a pull plow on the rear at the same time.

I do mostly residential work and I am thinking of going that way to increase my productivity.

I have a Jeep Wrangler 2005 Unlimited.


----------



## theplowmeister

The hole point of a wrangler is small and maneuverable... kind of loose that with the added width and length of a pull plow.

I find a V plow helps a lot with productivity.


----------



## ScubaSteve728

maybe a nice straight blade with a back drag edge
however the pull plow is not a bad idea at all i wish i had one


----------



## WIPensFan

theplowmeister;1597553 said:


> The hole point of a wrangler is small and maneuverable... kind of loose that with the added width and length of a pull plow.
> 
> I find a V plow helps a lot with productivity.


 No you don't, especially on a small vehicle like a jeep. The pull plow will make it that much better.


----------



## Sawboy

Road2Damascus (Mike) is set up this way. That Jeep is AMAZING for residential. Do it, and watch your productivity soar! Ask him about it. I've seen. It's FANTASTIC.


----------



## Antlerart06

Snowman Snow plows Has a jeep they use with front and rear plow Looks kool but think a Vplow on it would be more kool vs the straight blade they run


----------



## 32vld

No plow company sells a v plow that will fit a Jeep Wrangler.

Yes there is a guy that was able to put a Boss UTV plow on his Wrangler. Though he was able to do the work or afford to have the custome work done to mount the UTV plow on a Wrangler.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

theplowmeister has a 7'6'' Boss V on his Jeep


----------



## DeVries

I have a boss 7'6" on the front of my Wrangler and a Arctic plow partner similar to this http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/english/steel_pp.php on the back of it. Works great.


----------



## Jon Geer

The Jeep is an Awesome plowing vehicle!


----------



## quigleysiding

Thats a sweet jeep Thumbs Up


----------



## DeVries

What type of back blade is that?


----------



## ken643

Jon Geer;1599105 said:


> The Jeep is an Awesome plowing vehicle!


Awesome Jeep, I love it well done:salute:


----------



## dfd9

theplowmeister;1597553 said:


> The hole point of a wrangler is small and maneuverable... *kind of loose that with the added width and length of a pull plow.
> *
> I find a V plow helps a lot with productivity.


This is just ridiculous.

How can a tool that increases productivity on just about anything, especially driveways, be a bad thing?

I'm guessing you've never used a back blade? Or at least hoping.


----------



## theholycow

dfd9;1600556 said:


> This is just ridiculous.
> 
> How can a tool that increases productivity on just about anything, especially driveways, be a bad thing?
> 
> I'm guessing you've never used a back blade? Or at least hoping.


The issue is that he's comparing apples to oranges. His thought is that the Jeep's advantage over a pickup is its shorter length and better maneuverability. His thought process then considers the extra length of the back blade taking away that advantage...but he forgot to factor in what a back blade would do on a pickup. Sure, the Wrangler with the back blade might be almost as long as a pickup without a back blade, but the pickup can't do back blade work. A Wranger with a back blade is just as much shorter than a pickup with a back blade as a Wrangler without is shorter than a pickup without.


----------



## 32vld

I have a Jeep with 83,000 miles. Owned since new. Not going to buy a truck to plow with. Either I to buy a truck or the plows, can not afford to buy both.

Yes a Wrangler has the size advantage compared to a pickup without a plow. Still has the advantage when both have front plows and when both have front and rear plows.

Looking at the black Jeep photos in this thread it looks as if that Jeep would still be shorter then a full size pickup with just a front plow.

Thing is I have seen some plows that do not back drag well. And, I it seems that being able to pull plow well make me get my jobs done faster.


----------



## TLK380

Plowmeisters v plow at the front and a daniels pull plow at the back of a rubicon would be the perfect plowing machine for driveways.
I have a pull plow on a pick up and a WISH i had a v plow instead of a straight one


----------



## geer hed

As it seems most of you like the idea of a pull plow, you will most likely want to hang me for this but, I see a pull plow as a total waste of money, especially for home driveway applications. Sorry guys but thats just my thoughts.


----------



## Antlerart06

geer hed;1601012 said:


> As it seems most of you like the idea of a pull plow, you will most likely want to hang me for this but, I see a pull plow as a total waste of money, especially for home driveway applications. Sorry guys but thats just my thoughts.


Do tell more I like to hear more Why its a waste on a driveway 
I dont own one


----------



## dfd9

geer hed;1601012 said:


> As it seems most of you like the idea of a pull plow, you will most likely want to hang me for this but, I see a pull plow as a total waste of money, especially for home driveway applications. Sorry guys but thats just my thoughts.


Say whatever you want, 60 years of experience says you're oh so very wrong.


----------



## Antlerart06

dfd9;1601061 said:


> Say whatever you want, 60 years of experience says you're oh so very wrong.


60yrs you had one that long I didnt know they been around for 60 years


----------



## dfd9

Antlerart06;1601081 said:


> 60yrs you had one that long I didnt know they been around for 60 years


Never said I did, but my dad started with one in '62. His dad loaned him the money for the back blade because he said he wouldn't stay in business without one.


----------



## 32vld

geer hed;1601012 said:


> As it seems most of you like the idea of a pull plow, you will most likely want to hang me for this but, I see a pull plow as a total waste of money, especially for home driveway applications. Sorry guys but thats just my thoughts.


Most residential driveways are lined with shrubs, brick walls, raised curbs, fences, dead end at the garage door, no room or ability to push the snow to the sides, a pull plow cleans better then back dragging, no way to push the snow away to the sides of the garage doors.

With a pull plow you do not have to back drag twice because the first time did not scrape clean enough.

With a pull plow you do not have to back out into a road with possible traffic.


----------



## geer hed

Well I've looked at these several years ago, and although they do seem like a neet idea, I don't see that they are as usefull as they seem. They only way it could be truely efective is if it were set up that you would push in reverse, but they are not set up that way. I have watched several video's on them, both from dealers and users, and they look like they would be more trouble than thier worth. 
On the manufacturers web site video's they say it will save you time by not having to turn around as many times to clean up the snow, however they show the truck dragging the snow out into the roadway, then lifting the plow. OK, now what. you still have to stop, turn around, back up, and then clean up the pile of snow you just pulled out into the road. Not to mention that they brag about the downpressure that the plow applies. Now lets see, when you apply down pressure it lifts weight off the wheels, and unless there is a way to defy physics, we all know what will happen without weight on your wheels.
I'm not totaly against them, but I think a better application would be to turn the blade around, make it angle and use it in a parking lot, this way you can plow in both dirrections.
Now calm down, I know someone is going to say I'm totaly nuts for that, and trust me I've seen guys who had enough trouble going forward let alone backwards, But you asked and I'm just giving my opinion.


----------



## DeVries

Geer hed, you need to go for a ride along with someone who has a backblade and really see how productive they are. Down pressure is a good thing not a bad thing, remember you have four wheel not only two wheel drive. And when you get to the end of the driveway you lift the back blade up and with your front blade push the snow into a pile at the end of the driveway and drive away, I have even pushed the snow into a pile with my backblade going in reverse if there's not too much snow.


----------



## Antlerart06

geer hed;1601212 said:


> Well I've looked at these several years ago, and although they do seem like a neet idea, I don't see that they are as usefull as they seem. They only way it could be truely efective is if it were set up that you would push in reverse, but they are not set up that way. I have watched several video's on them, both from dealers and users, and they look like they would be more trouble than thier worth.
> On the manufacturers web site video's they say it will save you time by not having to turn around as many times to clean up the snow, however they show the truck dragging the snow out into the roadway, then lifting the plow. OK, now what. you still have to stop, turn around, back up, and then clean up the pile of snow you just pulled out into the road. Not to mention that they brag about the downpressure that the plow applies. Now lets see, when you apply down pressure it lifts weight off the wheels, and unless there is a way to defy physics, we all know what will happen without weight on your wheels.
> I'm not totaly against them, but I think a better application would be to turn the blade around, make it angle and use it in a parking lot, this way you can plow in both dirrections.
> Now calm down, I know someone is going to say I'm totaly nuts for that, and trust me I've seen guys who had enough trouble going forward let alone backwards, But you asked and I'm just giving my opinion.


Guys around here Use the rear plow at same time with the front in big lots double scape.

I am still looking at them. For driveways and mostly on busy streets when you cant back in the street to plow drive to the lot area. Thats where it will help save time dont have wait on traffic.
And for busy docks My tractor is never around all time. So I think it would pay off 
I like find a used one at half price to try first. Then buy new if I like first one for rest of the trucks
There only one I like it has steel cutting edge and the plow trips vs the rubber edge plows I dont think they clean well from watch the videos


----------



## WIPensFan

geer hed;1601212 said:


> Well I've looked at these several years ago, and although they do seem like a neet idea, I don't see that they are as usefull as they seem. They only way it could be truely efective is if it were set up that you would push in reverse, but they are not set up that way. I have watched several video's on them, both from dealers and users, and they look like they would be more trouble than thier worth.
> On the manufacturers web site video's they say it will save you time by not having to turn around as many times to clean up the snow, however they show the truck dragging the snow out into the roadway, then lifting the plow. OK, now what. you still have to stop, turn around, back up, and then clean up the pile of snow you just pulled out into the road. Not to mention that they brag about the downpressure that the plow applies. Now lets see, when you apply down pressure it lifts weight off the wheels, and unless there is a way to defy physics, we all know what will happen without weight on your wheels.
> I'm not totaly against them, but I think a better application would be to turn the blade around, make it angle and use it in a parking lot, this way you can plow in both dirrections.
> Now calm down, I know someone is going to say I'm totaly nuts for that, and trust me I've seen guys who had enough trouble going forward let alone backwards, But you asked and I'm just giving my opinion.


You're totally NUCKING FUTS...

Your opinion based on what??? Stick to giving your "opinion" about something you know about...This isn't one of those things.


----------



## dfd9

geer hed;1601212 said:


> Well I've looked at these several years ago, and although they do seem like a neet idea, I don't see that they are as usefull as they seem. They only way it could be truely efective is if it were set up that you would push in reverse, but they are not set up that way. I have watched several video's on them, both from dealers and users, and they look like they would be more trouble than thier worth.
> On the manufacturers web site video's they say it will save you time by not having to turn around as many times to clean up the snow, however they show the truck dragging the snow out into the roadway, then lifting the plow. OK, now what. you still have to stop, turn around, back up, and then clean up the pile of snow you just pulled out into the road. Not to mention that they brag about the downpressure that the plow applies. Now lets see, when you apply down pressure it lifts weight off the wheels, and unless there is a way to defy physics, we all know what will happen without weight on your wheels.
> I'm not totaly against them, but I think a better application would be to turn the blade around, make it angle and use it in a parking lot, this way you can plow in both dirrections.
> Now calm down, I know someone is going to say I'm totaly nuts for that, and trust me I've seen guys who had enough trouble going forward let alone backwards, But you asked and I'm just giving my opinion.


I think I'll give my opinion on nuclear fusion, because I know as much about that as you do about using a back blade. Possibly more.


----------



## geer hed

I apologize, I didn't mean to upset the PLOW GODS. Thank You for saving the world one blade width at a time.


----------



## Sawboy

I can say this. I watch Mike work that Jeep thru those curved, lighted, shrubbery lined driveways with that pull plow and front blade and its awesome. 

I am a very good snowplow driver. Given the choice of ANY vehicle I wanted, I could NEVER beat the efficiency of that setup. It's HANDS DOWN the best residential machine I have ever seen.


----------



## Jon Geer

quigleysiding;1599118 said:


> Thats a sweet jeep Thumbs Up


Thank you !



DeVries;1599870 said:


> What type of back blade is that?


SwingWing Model 2.0



ken643;1600191 said:


> Awesome Jeep, I love it well done:salute:


Thank you!ussmileyflag


----------



## road2damascus

Just found this thread. I was too busy going 70mph in reverse Sawboy! Thanks for the nice comments. Here is my machine and guess what?

It's a 4 cylinder manual too  Steering wheel, two controls, stick shift, clutch, brake, accelerator..... It takes a bit to master but when you do....its AWESOME. I have circle drives with fountains in the middle of them, half circles, s shaped driveways, all sorts of crazy configurations. I even have long stretches of private lanes that I hit as well. It definitely has its place.

My Jeep has air shocks front and rear to handle the weight. To compensate for the power drain I have a 160 amp alternator and a good battery.

6'6" Hot dipped Galvanized Standard Duty UniMount front blade
72" Hot dipped Galvanized Daniels Pull Plow with pump mounted under hood
Plows were done by John at John's Garage in Glenview, IL

Ask any questions you want and I will give you an honest answer. I know the capabilities and restrictions of this machine.


----------



## road2damascus

Jon Geer;1599105 said:


> The Jeep is an Awesome plowing vehicle!


Yours is nicer than mine Thumbs Up


----------



## 32vld

road2damascus;1605866 said:


> Just found this thread. I was too busy going 70mph in reverse Sawboy! Thanks for the nice comments. Here is my machine and guess what?
> 
> It's a 4 cylinder manual too  Steering wheel, two controls, stick shift, clutch, brake, accelerator..... It takes a bit to master but when you do....its AWESOME. I have circle drives with fountains in the middle of them, half circles, s shaped driveways, all sorts of crazy configurations. I even have long stretches of private lanes that I hit as well. It definitely has its place.
> 
> My Jeep has air shocks front and rear to handle the weight. To compensate for the power drain I have a 160 amp alternator and a good battery.
> 
> 6'6" Hot dipped Galvanized Standard Duty UniMount front blade
> 72" Hot dipped Galvanized Daniels Pull Plow with pump mounted under hood
> Plows were done by John at John's Garage in Glenview, IL
> 
> Ask any questions you want and I will give you an honest answer. I know the capabilities and restrictions of this machine.


I have seen Jon Geer's set up and yours. I have seen Ebling plows with long wings as Geer's, and fixed wings on Daniels that look a little bit bigger then yours.

Do you wish your pull plow had longer wings and or wings that can pivot.

Feel free to throw in some advice that has not been asked yet.

My Jeep has the 4.0 6 cyl and 6 spd. Love driving with the doors off when it's warm.


----------



## road2damascus

I use both my front plow and rear at the same time. If i pulled anymore snow with that 4 cylinder i would run into power issues or have to plow in 4low. If it was a 6 cylinder i would DEFINITELY go with Geers adjustable wing set up and would DEFINITELY hang a 7'6" front blade on it. It can handle it.


----------



## theholycow

road2damascus;1606445 said:


> I use both my front plow and rear at the same time. If i pulled anymore snow with that 4 cylinder i would run into power issues or have to plow in 4low. If it was a 6 cylinder i would DEFINITELY go with Geers adjustable wing set up and would DEFINITELY hang a 7'6" front blade on it. It can handle it.


Where do you get enough traction for that?


----------



## road2damascus

theholycow;1607019 said:


> Where do you get enough traction for that?


Bfg a/t ko tires and throw two 45 lb weight plates, a spare tire, and four bags of salt for added weight.

Sometimes it struggles quite a bit with wet wet snow. That is when i use only the front plow or only the rear plow. On long runs in 5" wet snow the jeep will push sideways with just the front blade angled.

My accounts are set up so that they get a plow every five inches and get charged every five. Unless it is a blizzard i don't have to worry about plowing more than five. I have other vehicles that handle as much snow as you can throw at them. On long days i have smelled the clutch start to burn. That's when i give it a rest.

This was the vehicle i had to work with when starting in this business. I made it work. A 6cylinder automatic would be ideal when choosing a jeep. The


----------



## road2damascus

theholycow;1607019 said:


> Where do you get enough traction for that?


Oh and when using both plows, i drop the back one first, accelerate, then drop the front one as i am moving. Leaves a super clean path!


----------



## BigDBoots

Plow envy..... Sweet set up


----------

